# Project: Azza Fusion 4000 Folding Tower



## Fuganater (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been wanting to make a dedicated folding maching stuffed with GPUs for a long time and now I can do it. I'm using an Azza Fusion 4000 Tower and everything will be watercooled.

Hardware:
Case: Azza Fusion 4000
Motherboard: MSI 890FXA-GD70
PSU: Sparkle Computer Corp Gold Class 1250W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular
CPU: AMD FX8120
RAM: 16GB Corsair Dominator 
SSD: 128GB Crucial M4
GPU 1: Galaxy GTX 460 768MB
GPU 2: Galaxy GTX 460 768MB
GPU 3: EVGA GTX 460SE 1GB
GPU 4: EVGA GTX 460SE 1GB
Fans: 15x120mm Aerocool Shark, 4x140mm Aerocool Shark
Fan Acessories: 120mm and 140mm Fan filters on external fans.

Watercooling:
CPU Block: OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1
GPU Blocks: Swiftech MCW60 + GTX460 adapter kit
Pump: MCP655 with G1/4" threaded housing
Reservoir: EK Multioption 250
Radiator 1: XSPC EX480
Radiator 2: XSPC EX360 Multiport
Radiator 3: EK-CoolStream Radiator XTC (140)
Tubing: 7/16" Clearflex
Fittings: Bitspower 1/2" Barbs, Bitspower 90 degree rotary (to be replaced by Koolance 90 degree rotary fittings), Bitspower G1/4 Extensions, XSPC G1/4 Extensions
SLI: Swiftech Tri-SLI bridge


Lets dive in. First I mounted the 480 and 360 rads and fans into the top compartment of the case. They will both be pulling air up and out of the top of the case.












Added a 120mm fan to the back to bring in cool air between the 2 rads.





Since there are so many fans I wanted to make sure I had good cable managment so that the air is not restricted anywhere.





And here are all of the fan cables behind the mobo tray. I'll be using 2 fan bus' to power all of them.





I removed the rear stock 140mm fan and added a 140mm rad on the back of the case. I'm a little upset that it does not fit inside the case. If I move the bottom rad up into the top compartment I may be able to but I would then limit the intake of the rear 120mm fan.










I attached some 90 degree fittings so that the tubing would have a more direct path.





Next installed the motherboard and PSU.





Attached the 2 fan bus' and connected all the fans. I wanted it to look cleaner but its hard with all the different lenghs. The side closes with no trouble so I guess thats a win.





Time for the watercooling! I installed the CPU waterblock.





Then I ran the tubing from the rear 140mm rad to the CPU block, then to the 360 rad.





I had previously installed the GPU blocks on to the GPUs so I started to attach them to the SLI bridge.





And the 2nd one attached. I put them in the case so I could check clearances.





I added the cables so I could see how it will look.





I added an old 24 pin and 8 pin extension and routed the cables.





Last up is the pump res combo. I am using a MCP655 pump and EK 250 Multioption res. I had previously bought a custom housing for the 655 so that it accepts G1/4" threads. I attached the res to the pump inlet and a 90 degree fitting for the inlet to the res. I am leaving the top port open to fill the res. Here is how it turned out.










I also added a ball valve to the bottom of the res so that I could add a tube to it and drain the system easier.





So here is how it sits today.





Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you can do.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 3, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Can't wait to see what you can do.



Thanks!



I bought a few things last night. Mainly fittings. Most of it is for connecting the 2 rads in the top compartment. I did some measuring and experimenting with the tubing and I found that I could make everything alot cleaner if I used a few G1/4" Extenders and 90 degree fittings.  Below is what I got.

1 x	Bitspower BP-BSWP-C63 G1/4" Black Sparkle IG1/4" Extender - 30mm (BP-BSWP-C63)
4 x	Bitspower BP-BSWP-C62 G1/4" Black Sparkle IG1/4" Extender - 25mm (BP-BSWP-C62)
3 x	Bitspower BP-BSWP-C65 G1/4" Black Sparkle IG1/4" Extender - 50mm (BP-BSWP-C65)
10 x	Koolance Swiveling Angle Fitting, Single (NZL-LXG1)
4 x	Bitspower G1/4" Black Sparkle Stop Fitting (BP-BSWP-C06)
1 x	FilterRight 120mm Aluminum Fan Filter - Black (FR120-BK)
1 x	FilterRight 140mm Aluminum Fan Filter - Black (FR140-BK)
1 x	Phobya Temperature Sensor Outer Thread G1/4 with Display - Blue (PH-71171)


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 10, 2012)

Few problems. The 2 3-pin fan hubs were duds. I ordered them a while ago for like $1 a piece since they were on sale at PPCs. Oh well. For now I just used the 3-pin converters and attached them all together. Kinda a mess but I'll try to fix it later.





Also... I lost a GPU. My 3rd Galaxy GTX460 died somehow. Not sure but I might be screwed if I can't get the invoice from the eBay guy I bought it from. 

But some good news! I was going through my boxes and found another GTX460! Its another EVGA GTX460 SE.





So I am going to add it to the loop. Here are all the parts it takes to water cool the GPU using the universal GPU block.





Here are 3 of the cards connected to Tri-SLI bridge.





Now for the last GPU I had to get "fancy". I took a 10mm male/male extension and attached it to a cheapO Danger Den 90 degree fitting. Then I made the connection to the GPU using an extra SLI fitting I had. The result was actually really really good. The port that isn't connected yet will be connected to the pump eventually. 





All 4 cards!





I made like 4 more orders for more gear. I keep realizing I need stuff so I have to do another order. I will have a nice update later in the week with lots of fittings.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 14, 2012)

Got one of many packages in today. It contains:

4 x	Bitspower BP-BSWP-C62 G1/4" Black Sparkle IG1/4" Extender - 25mm 
2 x	Bitspower BP-BSWP-C65 G1/4" Black Sparkle IG1/4" Extender - 50mm 
1 x	FilterRight™ 120mm Aluminum Fan Filter - Black (FR120-BK) 
1 x	FilterRight™ 140mm Aluminum Fan Filter - Black (FR140-BK) 
10 x	Koolance Swiveling Angle Fitting, Single
1 x	Phobya Temperature Sensor Outer Thread G1/4 with Display - Blue (PH-71171) 
4 x	Bitspower G1/4" Black Sparkle Stop Fitting (BP-BSWP-C06) 







I bought the Extenders so that I wouldn't have to have crazy bends in the tubing. I used a 50mm +  25mm and a 90 degree rotary fitting to get the height I needed to clear the 5.25" bay. I also used a single 25mm extender and a 90 degree rotary fitting to clear the fans. Now I just have to put a small straight piece of tubing in and the top part is done. 






I decided to make some custom power cables to save space in the case. They are easy enough to make. Here you can see I made one to power all the 3.5" HDD bay PBCs. 





Its hard to see but you can see the run down at the bottom of the case and to the PSU.





I also installed the 140mm and 120mm fan filters on the back of the case. These will ensure that no dust gets in. They were a bit pricey but worth it because I can take them off with ease and wash them.






I'm expecting several more packages this week so I should have this up and running very soon.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2012)

This! THIS!
This is exactly what this chassis was made for!!
Awesome job!
I'm enjoying this very much, keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a few more things in.

8GB RAM to match the mobo
120mm fan grills
140mm fan grill
2 sets of Koolance QDC
Single bay temp sensor bracket
Koolance Flow meter and meter frequency adapter
2x Sunbeam 6 channel fan controllers







Closer look at the fan controllers










And installed.





Installed the flow meter.





Installed the RAM and started routing the tubing.





QDC installed outside the case so I can add my radiator stand whenever I want to.





I decided to do some leak testing. Good thing I did. One of the Koolance 90 degree rotary fittings on the back 140mm rad had a bad O-ring so I replaced it and all was good.






I should be getting the last few items Wednesday or Friday. Hopefully this will be done by this weekend.


Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 17, 2012)

nice, u planning about running Quad-SLi GTX460 by using software mod? ^^

but awesome build


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 17, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nice, u planning about running Quad-SLi GTX460 by using software mod? ^^
> 
> but awesome build



nope. This is a folding rig so no SLI. Folding and SLI do not mix anyways.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 17, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> nope. This is a folding rig so no SLI. Folding and SLI do not mix anyways.



still when it ain't folding, but still nice build ^^


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2012)

If only you could use 580's or somethin in that. Probably too much heat and too costly.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 17, 2012)

james888 said:


> If only you could use 580's or somethin in that. Probably too much heat and too costly.



Heat really isn't an issue lol. It is the price. For a folding only rig, GTX460s are the best $ per PPD you can get still.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 20, 2012)

Small update.

My flow was really really low according to the koolance flow meter. With the single MCP655 pump it was .29 GPM and with 2x DDC 350, it was .44 GPM. Ideal is 1.1-1.5 GPM in case you were wondering.

To try and fix this, I added an DDC 3.25 with a XSPC top between the top two radiators. I also changed the way the rads perform by making them work in serial rather than parallel.





As I was doing this the koolance flow meter broke... I emaild Koolance and I think they will send me a new one. These things are very fragile so if you are thinking about getting one, be careful.





Some good news is I got Win 7 64-bit installed and I started folding yesterday. I'll post some cooling specs this weekend. More to come.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 20, 2012)

in for subbing.

Looks good so far!


----------



## Rowsol (Jul 22, 2012)

Just read through it.  Quite the build.  Nice work!


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 22, 2012)

Sinzia said:


> in for subbing.
> 
> Looks good so far!





Rowsol said:


> Just read through it.  Quite the build.  Nice work!



Thanks guys. Almost done!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> Small update.
> 
> My flow was really really low according to the koolance flow meter. With the single MCP655 pump it was .29 GPM and with 2x DDC 350, it was .44 GPM. Ideal is 1.1-1.5 GPM in case you were wondering.



I was thinking that during your first few posts.  I'd bet big money that your single 140 rad slows the loop down enough that it doesn't add anything positive, the two bigger rads would be sufficient.


----------

